# Is this dry cat food good for my hedgehog?



## Sneezy000 (Mar 9, 2010)

It seems to meet requirements at 40% crude protein, 12.5% crude fat, & 12% moisture but what worries me is that it is a kitten formula. The name is Purina Kitten Chow and it is the Nurturing formula.
Is this okay to feed my hedgehog?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

40% is pretty high for protein (can contribute to renal problems), and especially since it is usually not good meaty protein. Purina Kitten Chow doesn't have good ingredients (most "chow" foods aren't good), so I would try to find a different food that's higher quality. There is a list stickied with some good recommended foods. I'd choose one or two from there instead.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Chow brands are crappy grocery store brands. Generally any food sold in a grocery store is not a quality pet food.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Just look at the ingredients.

http://www.catchow.com/Cat-Chow-Kitten/

Ingredients:
Chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, soy flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), wheat flour, fish meal, animal liver flavor, dried yeast, turkey by-product meal, calcium carbonate, phosphoric acid, salt, choline chloride, taurine, potassium chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, niacin, manganese sulfate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, added color (Red 40), copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. F-4530

The Chicken by-product is the problem. that and the corn gluten. Those being the first two ingredients tell me that this food is mostly processed junk. Also most animals do not need brewers rice or soy.

Furthermore even though the company does sell better products I have ethical issues with buying food from a company that will sell crap as well as quality. If they know what good food looks like all their products should be good food. That's just me though.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've read through these ingredients before, but read through them again just now... I had forgotten just how many times I say yuck from that listing. 

Not only does chow products use low quality product, they have to add coloring (to appeal to the human) and flavoring (to make it appealing to the pet).


----------



## Sneezy000 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! im looking into science diet now, Im going to switch her off of the breeders hedgehog food soon, are there more requirements for baby hedgehog diets?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, look at the ingredients for Science Diet, they are just as bad.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Try looking at this and see if you can find some cat foods that are on it. viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## Sneezy000 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah i realized, i thought it was supposed to be healthy though 
going to go with the wellness indoor formula now! 
thanks again


----------

